# sugar gliders in scotland?



## selkie (Sep 3, 2008)

does anyone breed these in scotland? it really doesnt matter where, or anyone close to the borders even?


----------



## nymphetaminemist (Jan 4, 2008)

*East Coast Exotics*

Not sure on breeders, but East Coast Exotics in Aberdeen can get them in for you, or maybe help you! : victory:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Maybe join Suggie Lumps (www.sugar-lumps.com/forum) and ask on there


----------



## selkie (Sep 3, 2008)

tanks, ill contact the shop and ask them where they get to them.

thanks Amalthea, im a member already but no scots speak to me!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I know there aren't many Scots on Suggie Lumps... But I think there are a couple. Have ya asked specifically for Scottish breeders?


----------



## selkie (Sep 3, 2008)

ummm maybe thats the problem :blush:

i found a pet shop website in aberdeen who say they breed their own and source breeders close to them but im sure that means north england :jump:

im basically stuck cos my car got trashed last week and i can go nowhere :bash:


----------



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

selkie said:


> ummm maybe thats the problem :blush:
> 
> i found a pet shop website in aberdeen who say they breed their own and source breeders close to them but im sure that means north england :jump:
> 
> im basically stuck cos my car got trashed last week and i can go nowhere :bash:


 
yup. thats me. I'm not on sugar-lumps (sorry Marie, i will be when i find the time, promise!). The other breeder we use is actually very local to us, about 20 miles away but she prefers to remain anonymous as she has had problems with the Animal Liberation Front in the past. She has bred gliders for several years and i have even bought off her for myself.

we can courier at cost but you will be required to submit details on housing etc to satisfy us that they are going to a good home. also, our couriers reserve the right to withold and return the animal in extrenme cases where it is felt that animal welfare may be compromised. We have someone say they have a large enclosure etc etc before and they got there and it was a delapidated old caravan!

nothing personal, I just like to look after my animals thats all.


drop us an email at the shop if you want more info.

:2thumb:


----------



## selkie (Sep 3, 2008)

*oooh courier!!! id be going up anyway to have a look at the shop and gliders. know thyre not kept in shop but i assume if i say im coming theyd get brought in?*
*id be coming up to have a look for the same reason ure couriers check the animal is safe  altho im sure ure fine *

*why is she in trouble with the animal liberation front???*


----------



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

no problem at all. we do have a holding cage in our quarantine area so gimme a shout and i can bring in. need a days notice please.

if you want i can do an evening appointment. its better for the gliders and it means we don't have to worry about them running about the shop as it will be closed.

gimme a phone if you want to discuss.

Jodie.


01224 594994


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

yep thats your best bet for a healthy animal i love going in that shop cos the animals are always healthy and well cared for talking of which scotshop go to work so i can get some stuff for ichi :lol2:


----------



## selkie (Sep 3, 2008)

excellent well ive convinced my mum we should go up one day soon and dont worry ill let u know in time for us coming up :2thumb:

im glad there is a recommendation!!! always helpful!!! :no1:


----------

